# One Hit Wonders



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Benvenuto Bellini
Rameau and Juliet
Eugene One Gin
Schubert's UnFinnish Symphony


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven's Pastor Symphony (A tribute to those wonderful selfless people who try to help others in need).

My German isn't the greatest, so this is a rough estimate.

Debussy's The See (A tribute to the optometrists, who are there to help us improve our quality of life).

My French isn't the greatest, so this is a rough estimate.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Tippett: The Knot Garden Untied

Vaughan Williams: Job Ascending

Nielsen: Symphony No. 7 "The Undistinguished"

Franz Berwald


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wagner's Rind Journey, (A tribute to those fabulous dessert chefs who instinctively know just the right amount of lemon rind to add to make delicious cakes).

Once again, please pardon. My German isn't the best. Rough translation.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Debussy's The See (A tribute to the optometrists, who are there to help us improve our quality of life).


I believe the reference here is incorrect. It is clear to me that Debussy was paying homage to The Holy See, the jurisdiction personally overseen by the Pope in Rome. Winning the Prix de Rome and thus visiting the Eternal City made a profound impression on Debussy: hence this great evocation of Baroque Catholicism and the Counter-Reformation.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Some vegetarian operatic masterpieces:

The Magic Fruit
Dido and Bananas
The Grape of Lucretia
Porgy and Cress
The Cabbage of Figaro
Beetroot and Benedict
Paul Onion
The Merry Chives of Windsor
Parsleyfal
Roméo et Julienne
A Midsummer Night's Bean
Anna Polenta


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Some vegetarian operatic masterpieces:
> 
> The Magic Fruit
> Dido and Bananas
> ...


You are hilarious :lol:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The Poem of Exits
Fiddley, O'!
A Little Night Museum
Aisle of the Bread


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Bartok's sequel to The Magic Flute: The Miraculous Mandolin


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Classical Rap-
Pack el Bello's Cannon. 
Car Minuh Bu Rinuh

Spoonerized-
Juleo and Romiet
Tilliam Well
Beeping Sleauty
The Well-Klempered Tavier
The Farriage of Migaro
The Flagic Mute
Laire de Clune


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Donkey Shot
Got A Dame Wrong
Wreck´em


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

P. Aero Loony Air (the airline that flies with a strange swooping motion)
Gurney Leader (every hospital needs one)

Vin de Riser (the wine for people who get up early)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I believe the reference here is incorrect. It is clear to me that Debussy was paying homage to The Holy See, the jurisdiction personally overseen by the Pope in Rome. Winning the Prix de Rome and thus visiting the Eternal City made a profound impression on Debussy: hence this great evocation of Baroque Catholicism and the Counter-Reformation.


Yes! Yes! I See what you are getting at!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Ring at Neibelung's Pawn Shop. (gold-filled, $16, sized to order).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ravel's Bolero.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Benvenuto Cellini's Famous Northern Italian Food, reservations essential.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Chopin's Evolutionary Etude
Beethoven's Sunshine Sonata

bwah...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Ravel's Bolero.


Brilliant! Terrific play on words!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Eine Kleine Nosh mit Musik.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Rimsky-Korsakov: Entire Symphony (written as a rebuke to both Schubert and Bruckner)
Sibelius: Crayola Suite (very colorful evocation, inspired by Bliss)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sibelius Tapioca.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Scarlatti O'Hara
Alfrescobaldi
Mathis der Gustav Mahler


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaughn Williams "a C Symphony": 57 minutes in atmospheric C Major.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in awe. So clever. Please do more!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R. Strauss Four More Last Songs.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahler Insurrection Symphony written to commemorate Martin Luther's nailing of his protestations to a Church wall.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Stravinsky Praline-Vanilla Suite.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Unwell Klavier Book 1: Bach's experimental compilation of microtonal music.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Got Her Damn Earring.
(After hours of agonized bellowing, it finally showed up next to the bathroom sink.)

Exactly what game are we playing here??


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart: Idiot with Mayo. Opera about a poor chef who made a lot of mayo and didn't have enough jars to put it all in.

English supertitles.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R Strauss Clarabella. The Howdy Doody Clown given a coloratura showpiece.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Rameau Castor et Olive Oil. Castor falls for Popeye's Ex.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn Symphony No. 105 "Snare Drum Roll". Haydn's one foray into jazz.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky: Wilfred. Symphony dedicated to Manfred's brother in law.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart Six Quartets Reclaimed From Haydn. Thanks to legal action.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn Mass In Time Of Peace. Unperformed.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Vaughan Williams masterpiece Flo's Scampi, a tribute to seafood chef Florence Hughes-Drover?

I feel positively ashamed of that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Handel- Giulio Cesare Capone: opera commemorating the first mob boss of Sicily.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R Strauss- Salami. An opera tribute to the Jews and kosher food.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi- Simon Copacabana. An opera about the establishment of the famed Copacabana club in NYC and the trials and tribulations of its original owner.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi- Rigged Stiletto- tragic opera about a faked stabbing and the fateful repercussions it created.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

And Samuel Barber's My Dear, an altogether more gentle and polite story of vengeful murder.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven Infidelio. Opera Seria. Two unfaithful couples and the magistrate who mercilessly tracked them down.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bizet- Carmen Miguel Martinez. Tragic story of a bullring cleaner, ambivalent about his sexuality due to his unfortunate first name.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J Strauss lll Three Minute Poker. Five guys get together for a short game of cards.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Hindemith's "Cadillac" about a murderous car dealer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky Swan Lake Hotel. Tchaikovsky's great ballet tribute to the New York Catskills Borscht Belt.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bartók Music for Strings, Percussion and Tinkerbeller. Difficult to perform.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Organ Work: A Fortress is.....a Really, Really Big Building. Builds to an overwhelming climax.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vivaldi "The 12 Months". Recently found in an attic off the Amalfi Coast. American Public Radio Rejoice!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Shostakovich Collegegrad Symphony. Dedicated to Maxim.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Stravinsky Babushka. Ballet tribute to Russian grandmothers.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn "Surprise, I'm pregnant!" Symphony. Self-explanatory.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Some vegetarian operatic masterpieces:
> 
> The Magic Fruit
> Dido and Bananas
> ...


"Merry chives of Windsor" - Now thats funny - it had me laughing so hard I have pain in my ribs now:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Tchaikovsky Swan Lake Hotel. Tchaikovsky's great ballet tribute to the New York Catskills Borscht Belt.


Oh do I remember Grossingers Hotel in Liberty, New York - In the heart of the Borscht Belt - Lots of Matzo Balls and Gefilte Fish..Oy Vey!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bartók Movement three, Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta : Noshmusic: Be scared out of your wits and eat a potato knish at the same time.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

All-Beethoven Program:
The Beethoven Sunlight Sonata, 1st movement to be played faster than the 2nd.
The Beethoven Hammered Klavier Sonata for prepared piano (pour 6oz of Smirnoff vodka over strings no later than 15 minutes before performance.
The Beethoven Piano Concerto 5, 'The Ext*empor*aneous' : to be played off the top of your head ;play various notes at will.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

DaveM said:


> All-Beethoven Program:
> The Beethoven Sunlight Sonata, 1st movement to be played faster than the 2nd.
> The Beethoven Hammered Klavier Sonata for prepared piano (pour 6oz of Smirnoff vodka over strings no later than 15 minutes before performance.
> The Beethoven Piano Concerto 5, 'The Ext*empor*aneous' : to be played off the top of your head ;play various notes at will.


Oi Weh, a la Lutoslawski, no bloody thanks.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Ilarion said:


> "Merry chives of Windsor" - Now thats funny - it had me laughing so hard I have pain in my ribs now:lol::lol::lol:


I prefer The cabbage of Figaro, maybe it's my central European ancestry. But, the Merry Chives is so good I wish I'd thought of it.
Parsleyfal is very good, Then there's Parselyfallafel.


----------

